# BOLO  Stolen Boat



## kingfish (Jul 12, 2019)

I know it's a stretch, but a good buddy of mine had his boat stolen this morning.  It's a 36 Yellowfin with trip 300 Yamaha 4 strokes.  It's name is TRIPLE MIKE.  Insurance company says it's probably already in pieces and on it's way south but It's worth spreading the word.  Keep an eye out just in case.  Thanks in advance


----------



## southerndraw (Jul 12, 2019)

That blows!! There some bold people running around this world, and ain't nothing worse than a thief!


----------



## sea trout (Jul 12, 2019)

My gosh I bet your buddy worked hard for that boat!!! I hope for good outcome!!!
Thieves are ......(can't say on the forum but it's bad!!!!)


----------



## kingfish (Jul 12, 2019)

Yes, thieves are.  He had top notch insurance but it still stinks.  They'll get theirs.  Maybe not now but it always comes back to roost.


----------



## antharper (Jul 12, 2019)

Hate to hear ! Where was it stolen from ?


----------



## kingfish (Jul 13, 2019)

Believe it or not they found the boat.  It was down in Boynton Beach having some work done.  They got the 3 lower units from the Yamaha 300's but that was it.  There doesn't appear to be any other damage to the hull.  All the gear and electronics were still on the boat.  Not a big fan of social media but that's what got it found.  Someone who read the Facebook BOLO spotted it on a lot in Lake Worth and called LEO.


----------



## oops1 (Jul 13, 2019)

Yea...36 foot yellowfins aren’t around every corner. Glad they found it.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Jul 14, 2019)

kingfish said:


> Believe it or not they found the boat.  It was down in Boynton Beach having some work done.  They got the 3 lower units from the Yamaha 300's but that was it.  There doesn't appear to be any other damage to the hull.  All the gear and electronics were still on the boat.  Not a big fan of social media but that's what got it found.  Someone who read the Facebook BOLO spotted it on a lot in Lake Worth and called LEO.


It even started a new Facebook BOLO group for boats, Im glad it was found even with all of the ** that comes from social media, some good things do some along.


----------



## sea trout (Jul 14, 2019)




----------



## Bubba_1122 (Jul 19, 2019)

I work in the insurance industry. 

Have seen a number of ATV's and high end mowers recovered (and best of all folks arrested) over the past couple of years because of social media.


----------



## pottydoc (Jul 19, 2019)

kingfish said:


> Believe it or not they found the boat.  It was down in Boynton Beach having some work done.  They got the 3 lower units from the Yamaha 300's but that was it.  There doesn't appear to be any other damage to the hull.  All the gear and electronics were still on the boat.  Not a big fan of social media but that's what got it found.  Someone who read the Facebook BOLO spotted it on a lot in Lake Worth and called LEO.


The guy who spotted it was a Hull Truth member. He was taking the commuter train to work and thought it was strange that it was sitting in an empty lot. Got back home and got on THT to surf a little, and saw the bolo on there. Posted up, and the shop where it was being worked on (International Marine, great place for Suzuki  repowers went and found it. Very, very, lucky it hadn’t been stripped.


----------



## kingfish (Jul 20, 2019)

Apparently, the thieves had stashed it to see if there was any kind of tracking device on it.  Also found out that the thieves got the battery system that is pretty pricey.  Yes, very lucky it hadn't been stripped.  Another day or so and they would have reduced it to fiberglass.  When my 21 CC was stolen back in 93, they found the hull in an orange grove.  Everything, I mean everything had been taken off the boat.  Nothing but fiberglass.  Live and learn.


----------



## pottydoc (Jul 21, 2019)

oops1 said:


> Yea...36 foot yellowfins aren’t around every corner. Glad they found it.


There’s no shortage of large CC’s in and around Boynton. Boat stealing is epidemic in South and Southeast Florida


----------

